
Ask HN: Can someone make FB client that only shows posts that I'm interested in? - amirathi
I&#x27;m still on FB because that&#x27;s where my friends &amp; family is. I&#x27;m tired of seeing promoted content in the feed &amp; even &quot;news&quot; type content shared by my network. I&#x27;m only interested in seeing posts written by my friends showing their thoughts, pictures and such.<p>Can we build a client that bypasses the fluff? Quick look at the API docs &amp; I didn&#x27;t find any Feed API that supports retrieving posts from my friends. Any ideas?
======
nightfly
[https://www.fbpurity.com/](https://www.fbpurity.com/)

~~~
amirathi
Thanks for sharing. F.B. Purity seems good for blocking explicit ads on the
side bar. Good, that makes the UI clean. But I'm looking for something more.
Something that hides the promoted content from feed, hides the posts that are
basically links to news sites or a promoted page & such.

